# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Hải Phòng tự túc?

## Alyaj

Mình đang có ý định đi Hải Phòng. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Hải Phòng tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Hải Phòng là tỉnh duy nhất của miền Bắc nhận được lời khuyên nên đến vào mùa hè, bởi chỉ thời điểm đó, bạn mới chiêm ngưỡng trọn vẹn vẻ đẹp của "thành phố hoa phượng đỏ".*

*Di chuyển*

_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_

Bạn có thể đến Hải Phòng bằng xe khách, xe bus, tàu lửa hay máy bay từ bất kỳ tỉnh nào. Lưu ý tham khảo giá vé, thời gian xuất bến, điểm đến cả hai đầu trước khi bạn lên lịch trình tham quan cụ thể.

Tại Hà Nội, bạn có thể bắt xe bus từ bến xe Gia Lâm – Hải Phòng với giá 70.000 đồng người (để tiết kiệm tiền taxi hay xe ôm, bạn có thể đi xe máy đến bến xe Gia Lâm, gửi xe ở đó). Sau khi rong ruổi một vòng thành phố Hải Phòng, bạn bắt xe bus đi Đồ Sơn giá 30.000 đồng/người.

Đến Hải Phòng, bạn có thể bắt xe bus, xe ôm, taxi để tham quan các điểm.

_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân_

Từ Hà Nội - Hải Phòng khoảng 102km theo quốc lộ số 5, quãng đường này không quá dài hay bất tiện cho việc di chuyển bằng xe ô tô hay xe máy nên các bạn có thể yên tâm vi vu.

Lưu ý khi di chuyển bằng phương tiện cá nhân nên mang theo giấy tờ đầy đủ, tuân theo luật an toàn giao thông đường bộ. Trang bị bao tay, kính, khẩu trang và điện thoại có chức năng google map.

*Nên đến vào mùa nào?*

Nhắc đến Hải Phòng, người ta nghĩ ngay đến "thành phố hoa phượng đỏ" nên thời điểm đẹp nhất để đến đây là mùa hè. Ngoài ngắm hoa phượng, đây cũng là thời điểm tốt nhất để bạn vùng vẫy trong vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, trong những đợt sóng hiền hòa của biển Đồ Sơn hay quần đảo Cát Bà.

*Nhà nghỉ, khách sạn*

Tại thành phố Hải Phòng có hai hình thức để bạn qua đêm là nhà nghỉ và khách sạn. Riêng tại bãi biển Đồ Sơn thì có thêm hai lựa chọn nữa là cắm trại và ngủ ở nhà dân. Lưu ý, chỉ cắm trại khi nhóm có từ 10 người trở lên.

Một số nhà nghỉ, khách sạn có mức giá tương đối với dân du lịch bụi mà bạn có thể tham khảo là khách sạn Phong Lan, Vista, Yến Linh, nhà nghỉ Hải Dương, Hải Linh, Hải Hà…

*Các điểm tham quan*

Điểm đến phổ biến nhất của Hải Phòng là Đồ Sơn, bãi biển hoang sơ, trong lành với biển xanh, cát trắng, với tiếng sóng rì rào, tiếng gió thổi vào lá nghe như khúc nhạc du dương của trời đất. Ngoài tắm biển, dạo biển đêm, thưởng thức hải sản, tại Đồ Sơn, bạn còn có dịp chiêm ngưỡng một trong 5 ngọn hải đăng nổi tiếng nhất nước ta, hải đăng Hòn Dấu.

Từ Đồ Sơn hay đất liền, bạn có thể đi bằng tàu hay đường cao tốc đến thăm đảo và vườn quốc gia Cát Bà, Quần đảo Cát Bà, nằm kề bên Vịnh Hạ Long. Đây là quần đảo với hàng trăm núi đảo lớn, nhỏ nổi lên giữa biển cả tạo nên bức tranh biển rừng có một không hai.

Sau những giờ phút ngập lặn dưới sóng trong các bãi biển tại Cát Bà, đừng quên lên lên tàu hay thuê kayak đi thăm vịnh Lan Hạ, chiêm ngưỡng, vẻ đẹp của một vịnh chưa có sự can thiệp của con người, chinh phục ngọn núi Hải Thanh, Hòn Thớt, Hòn Guốc, tham quan đảo khỉ, ngắm những vùng biển lặng nước như đảo Sến, đảo Cù, đảo Khỉ, những hang động thạch nhũ như Hàm Rồng, Dõ Cùng, hang Cả, những bãi tắm giữa biển như áng Vẹm, hang Tùng Gấu, bãi Cát Dứa.

Bên cạnh các bãi biển này, Hải Phòng còn sở hữu bãi tắm Cát Cò 1 và Cát Cò 2. Ấn tượng mạnh nhất về hai bãi tắm này là vẻ đẹp lạ của bên là núi đá dựng đứng, một bên là nước biển trong xanh.

Hải Phòng còn có núi Voi, ngọn núi đá xen đất với những hang động tuyệt đẹp và các công trình kiến trúc văn hóa cổ từ như Đình Chi Lai… Ngoài vẻ đẹp trên, núi Voi còn khơi gợi trí tưởng tượng của bạn với ngọn núi được ghi nhận là cái nôi của người tiền và sơ sử.

Ngoài ra, nhắc đến Hải Phòng, không thể không nhắc đến Bạch Đằng, con sông nổi tiếng gắn liền với chiến công vang dội trong lịch sử chống giặc ngoại xâm hay ngôi đền Bà Đế có thiết kế giản dị nhưng thanh thoát và trang nhã.

*Đặc sản Hải Phòng*

Các món ăn bạn không thể bỏ qua khi đến Hải Phòng là nem cua bể (Cầu Đất), nem cua đồng (Chợ Toan), bánh mì cay (Cột Đèn), bánh cuốn nguội, bánh đa cua. Ngoài ra còn có các món như bánh nướng Như Ý (Cầu Đất), các loại hải sản tươi ngon đánh bắt tại địa phương.

*Mang gì khi đến Hải Phòng*

Tất cả những trang phục bạn thích và đồ bơi để tắm biển.

Mang dụng cụ chống nắng

Mang vật dụng cá nhân.

Mang lều, áo ấm nếu muốn cắm trại.

Mang kem chống muỗi và thuốc trị côn trùng.

*Các cung đường thường gặp*

Hà Nội/ Sài Gòn – Hải Dương – Hải Phòng – Quảng Ninh

Hà Nội/ Sài Gòn – Hải Phòng - Hải Dương – Hưng Yên

Hà Nội/Sài Gòn – Hải Dương – Hải Phòng – Hạ Long


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hải Phòng click vào *du lịch Hải Phòng* - *du lich Hai Phong*

----------


## yeudulich123

Chào bạn mình là Huệ bên du lịch Fiditour. Bạn muốn đi Hải Phòng mình xin tư vấn cho bạn một chút về Hải Phòng.Hải Phòng được mệnh danh là thành phố hoa phượng đỏ, một trung tâm kinh tế, văn hóa, chính trị, công nghiệp của vùng duyên hải Bắc Bộ, thành phố cảng lớn nhất Miền Bắc. Đây cũng là một nơi khá thú vị cho bạn tìm hiểu và khám phá. Về phương tiện bạn có thể đi xe bus, hay khách, hay xe moto. Khách sạn ở đây giá khoảng 300-500/khách/đêm ngay trung tâm thành phố cũng có. Ăn uống ở đây giá cả rất phải chăng. Địa điểm tham quan ở đây có khá nhiều nơi thú vị để bạn tham quan. Chúc bạn có chuyến đi vui vẻ.

----------


## hangnt

_Du lịch hải phòng - Đồ Sơn là một quận của thành phố Hải Phòng, cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 20 km về hướng đông nam. Đồ Sơn có một khu nghỉ mát gồm nhiều bãi biển có phong cảnh đẹp ở miền bắc Việt Nam. Đồ Sơn là một trong số những bãi biển có thể coi là khá đẹp, nơi đây có sự kết hợp giữa một bên là núi non,với hàng ngàn cây phi lao,thông,cọ,... còn một bên là biển cả mênh mông đỏ màu phù sa tạo nên một phong cảnh "non nước hữu tình"._


*Phương Tiện Di Chuyển* 

Từ Hà Nội bạn có thể dễ dàng đi Hải Phòng bằng xe lửa hoặc xe khách chất lượng cao.

*Tầu hỏa đi Hải Phòng*

Bạn có thể đi từ ga Hà Nội, Ga Long Biên, Ga Gia Lâm (chỉ có ga Gia Lâm mới cho xe máy lên được). Thông thường có các chuyến: 6h30, 9h15, 15h, 18h (2 chiều từ 2 đầu Hải Phòng hoặc Hà Nội, giờ này mình nhớ không rõ lắm, bạn phải check lại bên nhà Ga nhé).

Từ Hải Phòng bạn có thể đi taxi hoặc xe Bus tới Đ.Sơn (tuyến xe số 3, xuất phát tại bưu điện thành phố). Cứ 20 phút có 1 chuyến, giá vé từ 7000-10.000. Liên hệ công ty vận tải Thịnh Hưng ĐT: 031.3778923 DĐ: 0913.310976 0903.216069.

*Xe khách đi Hải Phòng*

Với xe khách bạn đi các xe từ bến xe Gia Lâm, Lương Yên, có nhiều chuyến chạy trong ngày. Bạn nên đi Hoàng Long  (lương Yên) hoặc Hải Âu (Gia Lâm), đây là 2 hãng xe nổi tiếng và chất lượng dịch vụ tốt. Tham khảo qua bài Xe khách chất lượng ở Việt Nam. Đến Hải Phòng bạn lựa chọn các hình thức vận chuyển mình đã nói ở trên để ra Đồ Sơn. Nếu bạn đi xe riêng, hoặc xe máy thì cứ chạy thẳng đường 5 đi Hải Phòng. 

*Khách Sạn Tại Đồ Sơn*

Khách sạn thì bạn có thể liên lạc với khách sạn Vạn Thông (0313.861331), Hoa Phượng (0313.861286) giá từ 25 đến 30$.

Công ty khách sạn du lịch Đồ Sơn: Khu II - Đồ Sơn – Hải Phòng. Tel : (84-31) 3861330. Fax : (84-31) 3861186

_- Biệt thự Bảo Đại:_ Nằm trên đồi, cảnh đẹp nhìn ra bốn phía, phòng hơi nhỏ nhưng sang trọng, đi tắm hơi xa nhưng vẫn có thể đi bộ đc, giá $80 (mất $30 cho thương hiệu).

_- Đồ Sơn Casino Resort:_ Nằm trong thung lũng tình yêu (khu 3), bên cạnh bến tàu không số, khung cảnh đẹp, có casino trên tầng 3 (bé tí tẹo), không gian yêu tĩnh, phục vụ pro, trang thiết bị trong phòng đẹp, hiện đại, view đẹp (buổi tối đi dạo tuyệt vời), bể bơi trong vườn (có bể trẻ em), ô tô chở ra bãi tắm (hơi xa, không đi bộ được), có tàu đi Cát Bà (thường miễn phí cho khách ở). Giá 75$ (giảm rất nhiều từ thứ 2 đến thứ 5).

_Khách sạn Vạn Thông:_ Ngay sau khách sạn Hải Âu, cũng là khu trung tâm, đi bộ ra biển cũng đc, phòng ốc bình thường nhưng được cái sạch sẽ, thoáng mát. Giá 400k.

_Biệt thự Nam Phương:_ Nằm lưng chừng đồi trên đường lên Biệt thự Bảo Đại, có khoảng 20 phòng nhưng phòng lớn, giường lớn (của tư nhân nên họ cho ở thoải mái, không care về số lượng người mấy đâu, đi 1 hội hay gia đình đều được), đi tắm gần, có bể bơi, phòng ăn khoảng 100ng, nếu đặt trước và thỏa thuận cụ thể thì họ nấu cũng được. Giá 450k

*Ăn Uống Tại Đồ Sơn*

Ra Đồ Sơn các bạn có thể ăn ở khu II hoặc ở Bến Thốc. Bến Thốc là tên 1 nhà hàng nằm trên đường từ khu I vào khu II. Tại bến Thốc có nhiều nhà hàng nhỏ nằm liền kề nhau. Người ta hay kê bàn sang bên phía biển để bày bàn cho khách ăn. Trước khi đi thì nhớ gọi cho bác chủ quán tên Tâm – SĐT 031 3861 605 để hỏi đường vì ở đấy có mấy nhà hàng tên như vậy.

Nhà hàng Casino: Nằm trong Casino Resort: Đồ ăn được, chế biến theo kiểu Tàu, ngon, sang trọng nhưng đắt (mất 1/2 cho thương hiệu).Nhà hàng Vạn Vân: Nằm cuối khu 2, đầu khu 3 (bên tay phải đường vào), đồ ăn ngon, phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, sang trọng lịch sự (mình thích nhất cái này ở ĐS) giá hơi đắt hơn các nơi khác chút.Nhà hàng Biển Đông (ngay trung tâm khu 2): Cái này chỉ đc cái rộng, có sân khấu chứ ăn dở lắm, lại đắt nữa.Nhà hàng Gió Biển: Trên đường vào khu 2, nhà hàng này rộng, chế biến được, phòng ăn thoáng, giá cả phải chăng, nếu không cần cầu kỳ ăn ở đây nhé.Nhà hàng Tam Dương: Nằm trung tâm khu 2, cạnh Khách Sạn Hải Âu (có 2 cơ sở, cơ sở 1 sát mép biển, cơ sở 2 nó thuê 1 cái biệt thự và 1 khuôn viên của Hải Âu), ở đây đồ ăn tươi, giá đắt hơn Gió Biển 1 chút nhưng chấp nhận đc, đầu bếp nấu ngon nhưng hơi đông, phải đặt trước nếu đi đoàn.Nhà hàng Tằng Hậu: Nằm ngay Bến Thốc (khu 1), đồ ăn tươi, giá rẻ, chế biến không cầu kỳ (đồ biển thì tươi là ok rồi, có phòng cho thuê như mình nói ở trên cho ai đi 1 ngày) nhưng đi ăn hơi xa, cũng là 1 nơi nên thử.

*Vui Chơi Giải Trí*

- Đến Đồ Sơn thì các bạn có thể đi thăm các di tích và danh thắng như: tháp Tường Long, đền Ngọc, suối Rồng (di tích thời nhà Lí) nằm ở phường Ngọc Hải.

- Đền Bà Đế ở chân đồi Độc cuối bến Xăm, phường Duyên Hải; bến tàu “không số” nơi xuất phát của những con tàu không số của Hải quân nhân dân Việt Nam trên biển miền Bắc vào chi viện cho miền Nam đánh Mĩ.

- Biệt thự Bảo Đại trên đồi Vung cho du khách tham quan và có thể ngồi trên ngai vàng, mặc sắc Phục của vua và hoàng hậu chụp ảnh lưu niệm.

- Các khu vui chơi giải trí, các chợ, bến cảng, trong đó phải kể đến: khu Casino Đồ Sơn, chợ Cầu Vồng bán các đồ hải sản tươi, khô.

- Bến Nghiêng ở cuối khu 2 Đồ Sơn có tàu thuỷ cao tốc đón khách du lịch đi tham quan Hòn Dáu, đảo Cát Bà và Vịnh Hạ Long.

----------

